# Kvyd's first Journal



## kvyd (Jul 5, 2004)

Alright Im going to try to post meals and workouts might not make it in daily, but I will try my best. To bring everyone up to speed, i'm 16, 170. Recently ive lost a good bit of weight last December I weighed 230. I also had surgery on my wrist in april, so im finally getting back to working out.


Monday
workout:
Legs:
Leg extension:8x110, 8x155, 8x190
Leg press: 8x375, 8x400, 8x435, 5x455..failure
Reverse leg extension...for hams one leg at a time:8x75, 8x90, 8x100


Meals:
Meal 1: bowl of out bran cereal w/skim milk, arround 3 oz lean ham,cup coffee
Meal 2: Sandwich 3 oz lean ham,one piece ff cheese, bread was Arnolds carb counting WW bread, and a half cup of beans.
Meal 3: 3.5 oz chicken sausage 97% lean with half cup brwn rice.
Protein shake PWO
Meal 4: 7 oz chiken breast w/large salad FF dressing
Meal 5: FF cottage cheese, peanuts, and a carb control yogurt
Meal 6: something like meal 5


I take GNC mega man multi vit every morn.  And around 8 fish oil caps a day


----------



## kvyd (Jul 6, 2004)

Tuesday
Workout:
30 min on stationary bike

Meals:
Meal 1: 1/2 cup egg beaters w/slice ff cheese, half cup whole oats, two cups coffee
Meal 2: 6 oz chicken breast with 3/4 cup brown rice,1/2 cup green beans
Meal 3: same as meal 2
Meal 4: whey shake and 1/4 cup peanuts
Meal 5: same as meal 2
Meal 6: 8oz carb count chocolate milk and peanuts/peanut butter


----------



## kvyd (Jul 7, 2004)

Wed.
Workout:
Rest

Meals:
Meal 1: One egg and about and egg and a half worth of egg beaters w/slice ff cheese,oats,cup coffee
Meal 2:  Half cup some kinda of baked beans, 3.5 oz chicken sausage,8 oz glass of carb control chocolate milk
Meal 3:  This bean and ground beef concoction my mom made: 4.5 oz lean ground beef and about a 1/2 cup to 2/3 cup pinto beans
Meal 4:  Whey shake and peanuts
Meal 5:  6oz chicken breast  and half cup green beans
Meal 6:  8oz glass of carb control choclate milk and peanuts


Didnt cook myself any brown rice for the day oops....
Tomorrow is chest and tris...wooohooo


----------



## kvyd (Jul 7, 2004)

Legs were very sore today.


----------



## kvyd (Jul 8, 2004)

Alright I didnt specify any goal at the begining of the thread, but I think Im going to cut for the rest of the summer and when school starts bulk.  This isnt going to be a hardcore cut for the rest of summer just an almost maintenance cut.


----------



## kvyd (Jul 8, 2004)

Alright, I thought workout was good today, but my wrist is so weak its holding back my BP and skullcrushers

Workout:
Chest/Tris
Incline:  100x8,115x6,125x3....felt like my wrist was gonna collapse,so I gave up on any other BP movements.
Pec Deck: 80x7,110x7,160x5
Dips: BWx8,BWx8,BWx14...failure
Skullcrusher: 20x7,30x4....had to quit because of wrist
Tricep cable pull downs:  Not possitive on weights,but I did two sets per arm of 8

So on paper it looks terrible to me,but till the wrist gets fully recovered I guess I shouldnt expect old strength.

Diet:     Awful today
Meal 1:  Oats, 1/2cup egg beaters,slice ff cheese coffee with milk and splenda
Meal 2:  PWO  Whey shake, and Creatine and 30g dextrose
Meal 3:  7oz lean porkchop, 2/3 cup brown rice
Meal 4:  AHHHH  MtRx Protein Plus bar
Meal 5:  6oz grilled chicken breast, brown rice and greens
Meal 6:  8oz glass CC chocolate milk little whey added and peanuts


By the way to day was my first day back on creatine I weighed 166 this morning.


----------



## Var (Jul 8, 2004)

Lookin' good, kvyd!    Must be rough working through a bad wrist.


----------



## kvyd (Jul 8, 2004)

Its terrible, I ordered wrist wraps off of ATP today I hope they help!


----------



## Var (Jul 8, 2004)

If your doc gave you the ok to start lifting, it might not be a bad idea to work through it with lighter weight.  Wraps, gloves, straps, belts all compromise strength gains.  Thats assuming its possible to go without them.


----------



## kvyd (Jul 8, 2004)

Doctor gave me the go ahead to "do whatever"  but, if it hurts stop so I did.  Im going to use the wrap to see if it makes working out tolerable.  Because today with the presses it really wasnt fun.


----------



## Var (Jul 8, 2004)

Sounds painful!  Good luck!


----------



## kvyd (Jul 9, 2004)

Today was alright.  I got some zinc and magnesium.  What dosage of each before bed?

Workout:
25 min HIIT on stat bike

Meals:
Meal 1: woohoo my standard  Oats egg beaters w/cheese and coffee
Meal 2:  went to chinese had two pieces sushi w/white rice and pan seared chicken and shrimp...I asked the guy to not use any oil and he didnt so good for me.
Meal 3:  5 oz lean ground beef,3/4 cup brown rice, 1/2 green beans
Meal 4:  Grilled chicken, brown rice, lots of lettuce
PWO creatine+30g dextrose...im thinking this might have been a little late ion the day for me
MEal 5:  Whey and peanuts and CC choc milk
Meal 6: whey and peanuts and CC choc milk


ok day i guess?


----------



## kvyd (Jul 9, 2004)

by the weigh I was down to 164 this morning...suprised after creatine the day before


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 9, 2004)

I'd like to see more of your workouts


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2004)

keep up the hard work.  it is nice to see someone so dedicated at the age of 16!


----------



## kvyd (Jul 9, 2004)

How so?  Ive had two lifting days since monday im doing a 4 day split
im puttin in a back/bicep tomorrow then shoulders and calves sunday.  This is a first week back to lifting I almost 4 months.  So Its rather scattered and disjunct.  But im gonna do these type of workouts for probley next week as well.  Then go back to PP//RR/SS and start up serious.


----------



## kvyd (Jul 10, 2004)

Hmmm
Diet:
Meal 1:  Carb counting bagel  , FF creme cheese, Lots of carb counting choclate milk....bad meal....Didnt want eggs today.
Meal 2:  Hood carb control yogurt, half scoop whey, and 3/4 cup brown rice
Meal 3:  Pwo meal scoop and a half of whey and creatine+30g dextrose
Meal 4:  Hmmmm  plank grilled 8ox chicken breast Brown rice and green beans
Meal 5:  6 oz piece of top roast brown rice
Meal 6:  Peanuts CC Choc milk

Im almost embarrassed to post these pathetic weight, but this wrist just isnt makin it easy.

Workout:
Back/Bis/shoulders
Dead lift:  180x8, 220x8,240x4....left arm felt like it was gonna rip off
Pull ups:  BWx8x8x8
BB curls:  30x8,40x8
Preacher curls:^^^
Military press:85x8,100x8,115x8,135x6
Cheat Laterals:low weight dont remember 2 sets of 8
Few more excercises not a great workout


----------



## BuzzU (Jul 10, 2004)

Don't worry about the weights now, just be sure you don't re-injure yourself.  I know exactly how you feel though, I'm now just recovering from shoulder surgery and am doing alot smaller weights than you are.  How did you mess up your wrist BTW?  And about the zinc and mag. the dosing on the zma i take is done at: 30 mg zinc, 450 mg magnesium, and 10.5 mg vitamin B6.


----------



## kvyd (Jul 10, 2004)

Well It was broken when I was 8 and 14 and castes both times... but then it started bothering me when i started working out...felt like tendonitus"sp,so I went to a doc and It turns out it never fully healed back correctly,and he said he need to re break it and move the bone and a few ligaments.  So now its done ive done therapy and released to do whatever...but, im still quite weak in the upper body and my wrist just cant take hard workouts. Im just going to work through it and hope for the best.


----------



## kvyd (Jul 11, 2004)

Sun,

Rest day.

Diet
Meal 1:  1/2 cup oats 1/2 cup egg beaters w/slice ff cheese w/slice deli ham Coffee and carbcontrol milk
Meal 2:  6.5oz top roast 3/4 cup brown rice
Meal 3:  Same as meal 2
Meal 4:  7 oz piece top steak, small red potato, salad
Meal 5:  1/2 cup FF cottage cheese,TBS PB
Meal 6:  Peanuts, and half scoop of whey in carb control milk


----------



## kvyd (Jul 11, 2004)

Could someone tell me about how many cals today was?  I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Jill (Jul 11, 2004)

Try using fitday.com It would be pretty hard for someone else to figure out your macros. (protein, etc varies ) Why cant you figure it out????


----------



## kvyd (Jul 11, 2004)

lol ....Lazy.       Im going to write everything down tomorrow.


----------



## kvyd (Jul 19, 2004)

Yeah its been a little while.  Been busy.  Ive gotten in my workouts.  I went kayaking and out with friends alot.  Meals havent been great over the past weekish....weight is hovering around 165.  Tomorrow I get back on it.


----------



## kvyd (Jul 21, 2004)

Hmm im thinking about not journaling anymore...till ive completly recovered from my wrist surgery ima keep working through it but its kinda depressing the numbers im "putting up"


KEv


----------



## kvyd (Jul 27, 2004)

Ive been having good workouts this past week im doing full body 3x a week and cardio 3x a week... Diet is pretty unstable, im just trying to eat alot to build back up some muscle.  I feel good about where im at i look good and feel really good.  So im just gonna keep lifting and eating right and might get really serious when i fully recover from this bitchin wrist.


----------

